# iroko



## frank (9 Jun 2004)

I have picked up four pieces of iroko 60x120cm ex lab tops the boss wants me to make a new fire surround and two shelving units for her b/potter bits, making them is easy its the finish that gets me. Any help on what to use she doesn't want me to use oil or wax (she wants easy clean and dust finish,dont they all) any suggestions . ps i have never worked with iroko before any thing i should look out for .

frank


----------



## Aragorn (9 Jun 2004)

Have a look at the thread(s) on Patina wood finish. It just might be the ticket.


----------



## Terry Smart (9 Jun 2004)

Am I missing something important here? Why does your boss think that wax or oil are difficult to look after? The latter should be able to be wiped down with a damp cloth if needed, and whilst you shouldn't do that with silicone-free waxes (as all good ones are) they still don't require a great deal of maintenance!


----------



## frank (9 Jun 2004)

rule 1 never but never disagree with swmbo rule 2 see rule 1 :?


----------



## Terry Smart (10 Jun 2004)

...aaah... you mean _*that *_boss! Oops!


----------



## cambournepete (15 Jun 2004)

I've used organoil hard burnishing oil on some Iroko edging in my kitchen and it wears well and is easy to clean. available from axminster.

(Sorry Terry :wink: )


----------



## Terry Smart (15 Jun 2004)

No problem Pete, I don't think we'd be able to supply _every _woodworker with _all _of their finishes... there aren't enough manufacturing hours in the day (although don't let that put anyone off from making us try!).

I'm pleased the Organoil worked well for you, especially as it ties in with my first comment about oil being easy to use and to clean.


----------

